# Black Diamond Spot



## DisrupTer911 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got the Black Diamond Spot headlamp and notice it has a lock symbol on the side next to the battery indicator.

Is that for locking in a certain brightness level and having it come on at that level each time you turn it on?

Also, the instructions weren't clear but each time I turn it on then off then on again it comes on in either spot or proximity mode.
how can you turn it on in spot. turn it off and turn it back on in spot again w/o having to cycle thru proximity mode?


----------



## YoSeKi (Apr 30, 2012)

The lock symbol is to lock out the switch so that it doesn't get accidentally turned on in your pack. I think you have to hold the button down until the indicator light flashes blue or something. The exact directions should be in the instruction manual. 

The Spot always alternates between proximity and spot. You have to cycle through the other mode to get to the one you want. There's no memory per se.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn...was totally hoping it could be put into a permanent mode of 1 or the other.


----------



## gcbryan (May 11, 2012)

That's the annoying thing about the Spot (and the Storm as well). Regarding the lock you just hold the button down for 6 seconds and if the button gets bumped after that (in a backpack for instance) it won't come on.

Hold it down for another 6 seconds and it will now be "unlocked".


----------



## ciarrakate (May 15, 2012)

How do you came to know about this diamond spot headlamp? How useful it is?





Please Do Not post spam links in your posts - Norm


----------



## gcbryan (May 16, 2012)

ciarrakate said:


> How do you came to know about this diamond spot headlamp? How useful it is?
> 
> I'm not sure who this is directed toward? If it's me, I had a Black Diamond Spot for a while until I took it back to REI and got a BD Storm instead.
> resveratrol supplements



I don't know how to answer the "how useful is it" question. That's more of an individual thing isn't it?

Or am I just responding to a spam post designed to draw attention to "resveratrol supplements"?


----------

